# Emac  G4 1,25 : une foule de question pour les experts ?



## ceddie (24 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

  Nouveau sur ce forum, jespère ne pas me tromper de rubrique pour le post qui suit.

  Jai en effet besoin daide de votre part pour y voir plus clair sur mon « héritage » 

  Mon meilleur ami vient de me donner un emac G4 1,25 ghz avec 256 de Ram (je crois 40 Go en DD) et une geforce 5200 (je suis sûr du « 200 » pas du « 5 »). LOS installé est MacOS 10.3.9 (Panther je crois ?).

  Après lui avoir enlevé ses 2 cm de poussières  et lavoir lancé  lemac semble tourner impeccablement.

  Plutôt du monde PC et de son fameux « winbouze »  jai besoin de quelques conseils avisés avant de me lancer dans une remise au goût du jour de cet emac et pour ce faire, jai toute une série de questions à vous soumettre :



Upgrade      de lemac :
 
  La Ram : 

  Même si les Mac sont connus pour être optimisé en terme de gestion de mémoire  256 de ram me semble très court.

  Daprès les renseignements que jai pu glaner ici ou là, il semble que cet emac est upgradable dans une limite de 1 Go de ram.
  Pourtant, jai lu dautres info qui me laissent des questions :

  -les 256 de ram installés dorigine semblent difficiles à enlever et à remplacer ? Est-ce vrai ?
  -pour 1 Go, cest donc 2 barettes de 512 quil faut ? Daprès la doc, il faut de la pc2700 333hz, 168 broches non ec  que veut dire le « non ec » ? Et est-ce que je peux acheter de la ram standard pour PC ou faut-il que je passe obligatoirement par une marque particulière ?
  -une info intéressante, vue sur ce forum, fait état que lemac serait en fait upgradable jusquà 2 Go de ram ??? (2 barettes de 1 Go ?) Est-ce que quelquun peut me confirmer ça ?

  Le wifi :

  Il est noté sur le carton et dans les notices que lemac est ready for airport extreme.

  -Il me suffit donc dacheter une carte pci airport extreme ? Ou est-ce un autre produit ?

  Les périphériques :

  Souris et clavier sont vraiment dégueulasses et à mon avis dans un état de marche moyen.

  -Puis-je utiliser un adaptateur usb bluetooth (de ce genre : http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Periphe...th/RUEDUCOMMERCE/381116-Cle-USB-Bluetooth.htm) pour ensuite lui adjoindre les derniers claviers et souris bluetooth dapple ? Ou dois-je rester en filaire ?

  Le DD :

  Il semble y avoir un DD de 40 Go. 

  -Pouvez-vous me dire où je peux trouver un tuto pour changer le disque pour un plus important ? Est-ce une manip facile à faire pour quelquun qui a lhabitude de bricoler ?
  -Quel type de DD dois-je mettre ?



LOS
 
  Apparemment, il y a un logiciel pro en place qui démarre par défaut et ralentis considérablement lemac au démarrage.

  Jai le CD dorigine pour installer Panther. 

  -Quelle est la procédure sous Mac qui ressemble au formatage sous PC. EN gros, je veux tout remettre à zéro.
  -Si je peux en effet tout remettre à zéro, est-ce que je pourrais bénéficier des Maj apple ?

  Jai lu sur ce forum que Tiger semble être le mieux pour tourner sur lemac. Mais des voix discordantes disent que Leopard peut aussi parfaitement tourner ainsi que les dernières suites ilife and co ?

  -Quelle seraient les réelles capacités de mon emac si je peux lupdater comme ci-avant 
  demandé ?

  -Quelle sont les différences entre Panther, Tiger et Leopard ?

  Pour finir, avez-vous connaissance de tuto sur internet qui aborderaient toutes les possibilités soft et hardware de cet ordi ?

  Encore merci pour votre aide précieuse 

  Ced


----------



## Sebam (30 Mars 2009)

Salut à toi Ceddie;

Je ne connais pas les Emac (J'ai switché  sur Mac il y a moins de deux ans) mais je vais déjà te donner quelques renseignements, je me suis retrouvé aussi un peut perdu en changeant de système. 

Tout d'abord, l'OS.

Quand je suis arrivé j'étais sur Tiger, aujourd'hui sur Leopard. Tu demande quelles sont les différences entre ces deux là et même Panther, mais il est difficile de te les lister parce qu'elles sont nombreuses, même si dans l'ensemble on reste toujours plus ou moins dans le même système d'exploitation avec ses évolutions mineures comme majeurs version après version. (Je sais, c'est logique!)

J'ai installé Leopard sur un iMac G5 1,6 ghz avec 2 gigas de Ram, remonté pour un ami, le résultat m'a parut satisfaisant mais il m'a aussi semblé qu'avec un peut moins de proc. ou de ram, les choses seraient devenues laborieuses.

Si quelqu'un peut confirmer que tu peux faire tourner Leopard, tant mieux, mais à ta place je tablerais plutôt sur Tiger. En même temps, si tu as accès aux deux système commence par tester Leopard, rien ne t'empêche ensuite de repasser sur Tiger!

Pour installer, mets le disque (???) il apparaît sur le bureau de OSx, tu double clique et il va te proposer de rebooter dessus. Au moment de l'installation, choisis bien d'effacer le système précédent et de réinstaller dans les options.

Oui, tu auras accès à toutes les MAJ Apple. 

Pour l'entretien du disque, installe simplement Onyx, c'est un logiciel qui entretien ton système, tu le trouveras ici: http://www.titanium.free.fr/pgs2/french/download.html . Sélectionne-le en fonction de ton Os, et effectue simplement toutes les taches de l'onglet Automation, de temps en temps. C'est tout. Pas de defag. à la Windows. 

Pour la Ram, quand je veux connaître le type qu'ill me faut, je vais ici: http://www.macway.com/fr/path/21/memoire-ram.html et je sélectionne dans l'onglet ma machine. Tu auras à coup sûr le type de Ram.  Il n'y a pas de marque spécifique à utiliser, simplement, il se peut que certaines marques ne fonctionnent pas, tente et procède à un échange si cela ne tourne pas.

Pour le Wifi, c'est une carte Airport de ce type qu'il te faut: http://www.macway.com/fr/product/1787/carte-airport-extreme-m8881fa.html. Tu devrais pouvoir en trouver une d'occasion dans les 30 Euros.

Pour le clavier et la souris, je ne peux pas te renseigner, mais nettoie déjà l'original et vois ce que tu peux faire avec cette machine avant d'investir dans des périphériques neufs. Si tu veux changer, je te conseil le clavier et la souris filaires alu., clavier AVEC le pavé numérique.

Voilà, je n'ai pas réponse à toutes tes interrogations, mais c'est un début! 

En tous cas, bienvenue.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2009)

Je te conseille de garder panther avec 1 go de ram, c'est le rève ! dépèche toi pour acheter la carte airport, il n'y en a plus beaucoup. La ram est assez facile à changer, plus que sur le mac mini en tout cas, tout est expliqué dans le manuel. C'est une super machine transportable (bein oui, y'a une poignée, non je plaisante) mais un peu bruyante.


----------



## ceddie (30 Mars 2009)

Merci à vous deux pour ces renseignements 

J'ai commandé une airport d'occase.

Pour le clavier, je m'oriente vers un sans fil car je souhaite coupler l'emac avec ma télé et ainsi surfer tranquillement dans mon canapé ...

Pour la Ram, j'ai trouvé une vieille barrette de 256 chez moi, qui, miracle, marche à merveille ... en attendant de passer à 1 Go, l'emac tourne déjà sur 512 Mo.

Je retiens Onyx ... merci pour le tuyau (et si ça veut dire la fin des formatage, des défragmentation and co ... je dis un grand ouf !! lol!).

Pour Leopard, disons que pour le moment, ma seule alternative pour l'essayer c'est de passer par des canaux pas très recommandé ... mais c'est vrai qu'avant d'investir (on en trouve à bon prix sur le web), je préfère savoir si oui ou non, Leo tourne correctement ...

Donc, je vais peut-être passer par le côté obscure de la force pour essayer ... maintenant, me reste à trouver l'astuce pour le démarrer à partir d'un DD externe par exemple.

Quand au reste, l'emac tourne parfaitement bien.

C'est vrai, il se revèle un peu bruyant ... mais c'est loin d'être comme mon PC qui troune comme un avion à réaction !

Merci pour les tuyaux.


----------



## Sebam (30 Mars 2009)

N'hésite pas à envoyer un MP pour toute question complémentaire (Genre "Mais où il est ce programme d'installation ?!?"  )  et bonne chance avec ta machine.


----------



## pismomaniaque (30 Mars 2009)

Bonjour

L'eMac avec une Geforce 5200 n'existe pas !
Il me semble pas idiot de nous redonner exactement le modèle de ta machine.
A partir de là, nous pourrons te dire exactement ce que tu peux en faire.

A+


----------



## ceddie (30 Mars 2009)

pismomaniaque a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> L'eMac avec une Geforce 5200 n'existe pas !
> Il me semble pas idiot de nous redonner exactement le modèle de ta machine.
> ...



Oui autant pour moi c'est une Ati 9200 je crois 

Autrement, pour tout le reste, c'est ok.


----------



## iShin (30 Mars 2009)

Tu peux installer MacTracker pour connaître les caractéristiques de ton eMac.

D'après ce que tu nous as dit je penche pour une ATI 9200.

Edit : Toasted


----------



## ceddie (30 Mars 2009)

iShin a dit:


> Tu peux installer MacTracker pour connaître les caractéristiques de ton eMac.
> 
> D'après ce que tu nous as dit je penche pour une ATI 9200 en carte graphique.



Oui, en effet c'est une Ati 9200 comme confirmé ci-avant


----------



## pismomaniaque (30 Mars 2009)

Dans ce cas, Léopard sans problème.
Ci joint le lien pour le démontage.
ftp://grijan.cjb.net:21000/macintosh/Manuals/emac_ati_graphics.pdf
En outre, avec Léopard, inutile de s'encombrer avec Onyx.
Enfin pour lire tous les formats multi-média  téléchargez : RealPlayer, Flip4Mac, VLC et  Périan
et pour tout décompresser, téléchargez Stuffit.

A+


----------



## Sebam (30 Mars 2009)

Etonnant ce que tu dis pour Onyx, j'utilise Leopard, ll est efficace dessus. Je l'ai conseillé à deux de mes amis nouveaux Macusers, les deux ont gagnés en place sur le DD (5 gigas pour l'un d'entre eux!) et en rapidité d'exécution. 

Donc j'insiste, Onyx est un outil performant et gratuit.


----------



## ceddie (30 Mars 2009)

pismomaniaque a dit:


> Dans ce cas, Léopard sans problème.
> Ci joint le lien pour le démontage.
> ftp://grijan.cjb.net:21000/macintosh/Manuals/emac_ati_graphics.pdf
> En outre, avec Léopard, inutile de s'encombrer avec Onyx.
> ...



Royal  Merci



> Donc j'insiste, Onyx est un outil performant et gratuit.



No problem ... je m'y pencherai aussi dessus !


----------



## pismomaniaque (30 Mars 2009)

OK seban, pas de problème avec ça.
Personnellement, je ne le préconise à personne lors des installations d'autant que Léopard sait faire son entretien. Pour moi, il reste inutile sauf à rassurer ceux qui viennent du monde PC et qui ont pour habitude d'intervenir régulièrement sur leur machine par nécessité.
A+


----------



## Sebam (30 Mars 2009)

pismomaniaque a dit:


> OK seban, pas de problème avec ça.
> Personnellement, je ne le préconise à personne lors des installations d'autant que Léopard sait faire son entretien. Pour moi, il reste inutile sauf à rassurer ceux qui viennent du monde PC et qui ont pour habitude d'intervenir régulièrement sur leur machine par nécessité.
> A+



 Comment expliques-tu les gains de performance et de place chez mes amis comme sur mes machines? Il me semble que sur Leopard, la seule fonction "d'entretien" est d'utiliser l'utilitaire de disque pour vérifier et réparer les autorisations disque, je me trompe? 

Si c'est bien le cas, Onyx a toute son utilité et il évite de faire certaines opé. manuellement, comme nettoyer les caches et autres éléments temporaires.

De toute façon Ced., tu auras tout le loisir de l'essayer dans quelque temps pour juger de son efficacité!


----------



## ceddie (30 Mars 2009)

J'aurais tendance à dire qui peut le plus, peut le moins ... donc, j'essayerai ...surtout si tu me dis que tes amis ont vu des gain de productivité de leur machine ... 

Je pense que ça ne peut pas faire de mal à mon emac ... qui n'est quand même pas un foudre de guerre ! lol !



> sauf à rassurer ceux qui viennent du monde PC et qui ont pour habitude d'intervenir régulièrement sur leur machine par nécessité.


LOL ! C'est typiquement mon cas !!!


----------



## Sebam (30 Mars 2009)

Je rajoute à la liste (très complète) de Pismomaniaque Neo Office, une suite logiciels compatible avec Word et excel,  que tu trouveras içi: http://www.neooffice.org/neojava/fr/download.php#download


----------



## ceddie (30 Mars 2009)

Sebam a dit:


> Je rajoute à la liste (très complète) de Pismomaniaque Neo Office, une suite logiciels compatible avec Word et excel,  que tu trouveras içi: http://www.neooffice.org/neojava/fr/download.php#download



Là, je découvre et je suis plutôt agréablement surpris de constater que le "free" de qualité sous Mac existe aussi 

J'avais eu l'occasion d'essayer Office pour mac ... et je l'avais trouvé très lent (malgré la machine : macbook pro) par rapport à la version PC.


----------



## Sebam (30 Mars 2009)

ceddie a dit:


> Là, je découvre et je suis plutôt agréablement surpris de constater que le "free" de qualité sous Mac existe aussi
> 
> J'avais eu l'occasion d'essayer Office pour mac ... et je l'avais trouvé très lent (malgré la machine : macbook pro) par rapport à la version PC.



Surprenant, je ne l'utilise que très rarement, mais pas de soucis de lenteur de mon coté. Tente de télécharger la dernière version, ça devrait le faire. 

Peux-être que le propritaire du MacBook Pro devrait utiliser... Onyx!


----------



## christophe2312 (30 Mars 2009)

Bonjour a tous
L emac c est mon rayon et oui j ai les chevilles en béton
Machine idéale 
2 go c est possible plus un dd a 7200 tr ide et la il va renaître
un graveur dl sur macway , cela change la vie ,(plus rapide que l actuel
un oveclock par la dessus et la vous avez une très bonne machine  pour leopard 
les miens fonctionnent comme cela depuis un an environ sans problèmes
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=255082
opération réussi grâce a jonathanreneauld et les autres 

bonne journée


----------



## imacg5mortel (30 Mars 2009)

Tiger est vraiment meilleur sur le G4.
Et avec un giga de Ram il sera agréable.


----------



## pismomaniaque (30 Mars 2009)

Pour être plus clair, je dirai qu'onyx est un utilitaire complet et surtout très bien écrit et disposant d'une aide très appréciable pour comprendre ce que l'on fait.
Néanmoins il ne me semble pas qu'il soit nécessaire de le préconiser à ceux qui débutent avec un Mac car il peut d'avantage perturber le néophyte que le dépanner.
Ceci étant dit, je suis bien d'accord qu'il aide à libérer quelques octets lorsque la place commence à manquer.
D'accord avec Seban pour Neooffice et plus encore ici
http://www.apple.com/fr/downloads/
Quant à Tiger, il n'est pas faux de dire qu'il est un peu plus véloce que Léopard ( cela reste minime ) mais leo apporte des appli dont on ne peut plus se passer lorsqu'on y a goûté.

Au passage, bonjour à christoffe2312 qui comme il le dit est un des meilleurs spécialiste de l'emac. J'en profite pour demander à cristophe2312 quelle est la marque de son graveur dl .


----------



## christophe2312 (30 Mars 2009)

meilleur est un grand mot !!!!!!!!
merci quand meme
passionner sûrement
le graveur est un pioneer de macway
il y a monolingual http://www.logicielmac.com/section18/Pratique.html bien pratique pour récupérer quelque go
tiger est un peu vieillissant au niveau mise a jour de logiciel, et leopard fonctionnent parfaitement avec  au moins plus de 1g de ram
Léo et le partage d écran est super, me permet d être sur mes 3 machines lors de l utilisation des trois graveurs


----------



## ceddie (30 Mars 2009)

D'abord, à tous, un grand merci pour tout ces tuayux partagés 

Ensuite, Christophe, sais-tu donc où puis-je trouver d'éventuels tuto pour overclocker mon emac ?

Les 2 Go, t'es vraiment sûr de toi ? Deux barrettes de 1 Go en 333 suffiront vraiment ?

Si c'est le cas, c'est une super nouvelle !


----------



## christophe2312 (30 Mars 2009)

bonsoir ceddie 
2 g je suis sur de moi (sur macway les barrettes des imac g5 ppc sans isight conviennent parfaitement)
l overclock , j ai lance le tuto sur macbidouille( j ai glisse un lien sur mon premier message )
j ai deux ex emac un a 1,5ghz le maxi et un deuxième ,de la chance a 1,75ghz 
des micro soudures simples ,mais minutieux simplement
ATTENTION ASSEZ DANGEREUX SI LA MACHINE NA PAS 2 JOURS DE REPOS ,ELECTROCUTION!!!
depuis un an aucun kernel ni détérioration de la machine

ps je ne  travaille pas pour mac way mais c est vraiment une boutique sérieuse !!!!


----------



## pismomaniaque (30 Mars 2009)

oui, vraiment passionné à tel point que je crois que tu as les eMac les plus puissants !
Toujours est-il que tu peux donner de précieux conseils aux amateurs de cette machine.
Bref, j'en reviens aux graveurs Pioneer pour informer que nous avons réalisé une application avec " Automator " pour la mise à jour du firmware. Nous sommes en train de finaliser la deuxième version qui fera aussi la mise à jour du noyau pour les graveurs où cela est nécessaire, il s'agit des 
DVR-A05, DVR-105
DVR-A09,DVR-109 
DVR-110, 110D
DVR-215, 215D
DVR-MCC
En outre, il y aura une version anglaise.
Si tes graveurs ne font pas partis de ceux cités ci-dessus, tu peux dès maintenant en faire la mise à jour éventuelle, sinon il faut attendre une petite semaine.
Voici le lien et les informations pour le télechargement
Site*http://web.me.com/fsaint_lu
Nom dutilisateur*: majfirmwarepioneer
Mot de passe*: doiteasily

A+


----------



## ceddie (31 Mars 2009)

> ATTENTION ASSEZ DANGEREUX SI LA MACHINE NA PAS 2 JOURS DE REPOS ,ELECTROCUTION!!!



lol !!! Bon d'accord ... même si d'après ma femme, je suis le roi de la bricole ... je vais éviter de me lancer dans ce genre de bricole surtout sans expérience sur un ordi


----------



## christophe2312 (31 Mars 2009)

le graveur dl est un pionnier 112D pour info


----------



## pismomaniaque (31 Mars 2009)

Ok, pour le 112D la version actuelle du firmware est la 1.24 et date du 19/11/2008.
Si ce n'est pas ton cas, tu peux faire la mise à jour dès maintenant.
A+


----------



## christophe2312 (31 Mars 2009)

j ai aussi un pionner (116D) en externe avec mon imac intel
je dois faire aussi la mise a jour ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h00 ----------

j ai essayer la mise a jour sur l emac , mais elle reste a 1,21 au lieu de 1,24 dans a propos de ce mac


----------



## pismomaniaque (31 Mars 2009)

Pour la prise en compte de la mise à jour, tu dois redémarrer le Mac
ton 116 D doit être en 1.09


----------



## christophe2312 (1 Avril 2009)

j ai essaye et rebooter et rien dans a propos de ce mac ,toujours le meme firmware


----------



## pismomaniaque (1 Avril 2009)

lors de la mise à jour, tout s'est-il correctement passé ?
As tu eu à la fin le message t'indiquant que la mise à jour avait été effectuée ?
Relance l'application de mise à jour et regarde quelle version de firmware elle t'indique, c'est à la deuxième fenêtre.


----------



## christophe2312 (2 Avril 2009)

bonjour 
aucun message de mise a jour effectuer(sur emac et imac)
la je ne comprend pas !!!
merci a vous

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h51 ----------

je n ai qu une fenetre et la mise a jour du logitiel n est pas pris en compte


----------



## pismomaniaque (2 Avril 2009)

Bonsoir christophe2312

Peux-tu me renvoyer l'application à l'adresse indiquée en bas de la page "support " du site de téléchargement. Ainsi nous pourrons analyser ce qui se passe car nous gardons une trace dans l'application des manoeuvres effectuées et des éventuels problèmes. Je pense qu'il s'agit plus d'une action inadaptée que d'un bug car notre application a déjà été utilisée plusieurs centaines de fois sans aucun retour. Ceci dit tu es peut-être le premier mais je te garantie que nous allons régler le problème. 

A+


----------



## christophe2312 (2 Avril 2009)

Je pense aussi a une mauvaise manip de ma part ,mais je ne sais la quelle ?
je revois sur la page support


----------



## christophe2312 (3 Avril 2009)

Bonjour 
Merci pismomaniaque
mise a jour effectuer sur l intel et les emac
parfais !!!!
Bravo encore pour ce logitiel


----------



## pismomaniaque (3 Avril 2009)

Très heureux d'avoir pu te rendre service avec cette petite application réalisée avec Automator !
Nous sommes en train de finaliser une nouvelle version qui prendra en compte la mise à jour du noyau de certain graveurs pour lesquels cela se justifie et aussi une version en anglais pour la faire partager par le plus grand nombre.
Les graveurs concernés par la mise à jour du noyau sont les suivants :
DVR-A05, DVR-105
DVR-A09,DVR-109 
DVR-110, 110D
DVR-215, 215D
DVR-MCC

A+


----------



## ceddie (17 Avril 2009)

Salut à tous,

Je reviens sur mon topic pour faire un petit point final 

Mon emac tourne parfaitement bien aujourd'hui.

Je lui ai mis 1 Go de ram achetée sur MacWay (transaction parfaite ... et prix corrects).

J'ai aussi rajouté une carte Airport Extreme d'occase. Le wifi tourne comme un charme.

J'ai acheté d'occase un clavier et une souris usb sans fil.

Il tourne aujourd'hui sur Tiger. Leopard est trop lourd pour lui.

Un petit DD externe de 160 Go en 2.5 rajoute quelques Go de sauvegarde au 40 Go du DD d'origine.

L'ordi est branché en VGA (grâce à un adaptateur mini-VGA -> VGA) à ma TV. Je profite donc de MacOS sur un 37 ".

En gros, tout marche parfaitement.

Merci à tous pour vos aides et vos lumières 

A+
Ced


----------

